
Show HN: Orchestra – Helping you build better relationships - tixocloud
http://orchestrahq.com
======
tixocloud
Having worked in both the startup and the corporate world, I've come to
realize the significant importance of building human relationships, whether
it's dealing with customers, investors or employees. However, with so many
interactions going on, it's hard to keep track of all the details. And given
the busy lives we have today, there's magic in remembering to reach out from
time to time to keep the relationship strong.

Orchestra is being built to solve this issue and it's in the alpha phase right
now. I'm looking for testers to give it a whirl and provide feedback on
whether this would be useful to you as well.

Once you've signed up, I will send you a direct link to test it out. Thanks!

